# No sound on Lenovo Thinkpad T410 (new post) [solved]

## BM-W

Hi,

(this is a new post with all the complete files - sorry for the old one!)

I've been trying to set up sound on my Lenovo Thinkpad T410, but don't get it running.

I'm getting this error in dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    5.931887] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol register_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)
> 
> [    5.946625] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol register_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)
> ...

 

Kubuntu works with sound from a bootable stick. 

Any ideas, why my configuration fails would be very welcome. 

Thanks a lot!

Markus

System:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

portage.use

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> net-misc/iputils -caps -filecaps
> 
> kde-apps/print-manager gtk                      # for printer dialogue
> ...

 

.conifg (sound parts only)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BM-W,

```
[ 5.931887] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol register_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[ 5.946625] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol register_sound_dsp (owned by kernel) 
```

comes from the kernel file

./sound/sound_core.c:EXPORT_SYMBOL(register_sound_dsp);

This can only happen if you have managed to build that file as a module and as a kernel built in.

Its actually quite easy to do. You build the kernel with that file as a loadable kernel module.

Then you reconfigure the kernel with it as a built in but omit the make modules_install step.

The new kernel has it built in and the modules for the old kernel are still lying around.

You can do the same thing the other way round if you mess up your kernel install.

There is another way.  Make is lazy.  It looks at the timestamp on existing object files and compares it to the source files for that object.

If the sources are older that the existing object file, there is nothing to do.

Now consider what happens if your clock steps backwards.  Make gets confused and messes up. 

Both are fairly common if the early days of a Gentoo install.

What does  

```
uname - v
```

show?

When and how did you last build your kernel?

----------

## BM-W

Thanks for answering, NeddySeagoon!

I compiled the kernel several times, but certainly after dec 26th. What I did in the end was make mrproper but this had no effect.

uname -v shows

 *Quote:*   

> #1 SMP Sat Dec 26 00:37:36 CET 2015

 

What should I do next? Could I just recompile the kernel with sound built in and post my results?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BM-W,

```
#1 SMP Sat Dec 26 00:37:36 CET 2015
```

shown the build time of the running kernel.

If you built it after that date, your new kernel is not in use.

There are several reasons  You messed up installing it to /boot - did you forget to mount /boot?

Look in /boot now.  

If you see a kernel or two but no grub directory or no 

```
boot -> . symlink 
```

not mounting /boot is a part of your problem.

You installed the kernel correctly but for some reason, the boot loader was not updated to load it.

How you do that depends on your boot loader.

----------

## BM-W

Hey, you're great, NeddySeagoon!

Thanks a lot! The problem was that I had noauto for /boot in fstab.

All sound problems solved now. Sounds great.

Best regards to Edinburgh or so  :Wink: 

My wife is a Scotland fan and will be even more so when I tell her about your tips.

For missing ACPI and a sudden shutdown when pressing AltGr for a while I'll open other topics.

Cheers and all the best!

----------

## krinn

 *BM-W wrote:*   

> Best regards to Edinburgh or so 
> 
> My wife is a Scotland fan and will be even more so when I tell her about your tips.

 

Better watch out, everyone knows NeddySeagoon is The Kurgan!

----------

